# Deleted



## sfprankster (Apr 27, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 28, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 28, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## smoked alaskan (Apr 28, 2016)

That all looks right up my alley, great looking meal


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 28, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 28, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## tropics (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice job on the cook,I would have lost have them shrimp that way.

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice job!

Excellent looking meal!

Al


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 28, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 28, 2016)

Cheers to a fine looking meal love shrimp on the grill. I do mine with skewers a little evo and old bay seasoning. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 29, 2016)

Deleted


----------

